# doeling with swollen face... Bottle jaw? I have pics



## bama7x57 (May 26, 2013)

What do ya'll think. She was slighty swollen , but eating fine yesterday and this morning has quit eating. Even her eyes are swollen.

What do y'all think?


----------



## bama7x57 (May 26, 2013)

eyes are watering also


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

could be bottle jaw or Goiter, its hard to tell, check for anemia which usually follows bottle jaw...if she is pale then I would treat as bottle jaw, other wise I would think Goiter since hse is so young..if you could you take a pic with out your hand holding her chin it would be easier to see which it is..Goiter tend to sit way back where bottle jaw kind of goes all over the chin and many time the outer jaw and face as well....

for the watery eyes, I would wash and dry them, give her a b complex shot, take her temp and see how she does..could be the start of something or could be dust, a cold or irritation


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Her entire head appears to be swollen, and it looks like her 3rd eyelid is up. I'm not sure if that is due to the swelling or not, though. Could she have been bitten by a rattlesnake? You might try some benedryl or talk to your vet about Dexamethasone. Dex is a steroidal anti inflammatory. Although she looks to be too young to breed, if she is pregnant Dex can cause her to abort. In the mean time I would keep a close eye on her in case the swelling spreads and starts interfering with her breathing or swallowing.


----------



## bama7x57 (May 26, 2013)

pretty sure it's not a snake bite. She's going down pretty quick. I gave her 3cc of B complex and 1 cc of injectable iron. I don't see her making it much longer


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Get a temp on her...she doesnt look good...Check her eye lids..what color are they? If youhave benadryl give her a big dose..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

if her eyes were pale she has worms....treat he for worms and cocci... as you said, she dont look like she will make it much longer...time to get aggressive if you can.. sending good thoughts for full recovery!!


----------



## bama7x57 (May 26, 2013)

Temp is 92  
abdomen is tight and she has not pooped today.
Has NOT had the scours


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ok you need to warm her up...use a blanet or large towel to make a tent and a blowdryer to heat the air or you can put her in a plastic bag head out and puther in a tub of very warm water...Once you get her temp up...Do an anema....

Mix 1-2 tablespoon of cookingoil in about 1/2 cup warm water..using a syringe stir and draw up some mix and gently insert tip to her bum..push slowly..message and do it again..essage until she poops...dont over fill, but she needs to be filled enough to push..this can take 30-45 minutes or longer..be patient and gentle....


----------



## bama7x57 (May 26, 2013)

I'll do this now!! Thanks for replying so quickly


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

keep us posted...


----------



## bama7x57 (May 26, 2013)

Temp was 90, I misread it. It's now 94.3 and climbing slowing. At what temp should I do the enema?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Good keep working on getting her warm! I would wait until she has at least 100 temp..low normal is 101.5.....you want her alert and her body functioning...


----------



## bama7x57 (May 26, 2013)

Thanks....95.6 now


----------



## bama7x57 (May 26, 2013)

Just hit 100


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

How is she?


----------



## SilverStarRanch (Oct 20, 2013)

whats the outcome today for the recovery of your goat?


----------



## bama7x57 (May 26, 2013)

Her temp is normal, but she's still very lethargic. Can't hold her head up.
She's sleeping in a doggie bed on top of a heating pad right now. Probably going to do the enema in the morning if she hasn't pooped by then. Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

great job getting her temp up but I wouldnt wait on th enema...if she has not pooped it is building toxicity in her gut....she needs to clear it out...a bit of milk of magensia will bind toxins and loosen stool...dont wait..


----------

